# Adjusting bindings



## mckay (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all, I bought ski boots about a month ago and finally I have accepted the fact that they are a 1/2 size too big. Luckily, I found the exact pair at REI.com, 1/2 size smaller, for 1/2 price. They will be delivered in a couple of days. My question is, can I easily adjust the bindings for these smaller boots, or do I need to leave it to a qualified person.

Reading the manual that came with my Atomic device bindings it looks like I just need to loosen the plate between the heel and toe piece, then adjust the heel piece foward. Is this as simple as it sounds?

Thanks.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2006)

mckay said:
			
		

> Reading the manual that came with my Atomic device bindings it looks like I just need to loosen the plate between the heel and toe piece, then adjust the heel piece foward. Is this as simple as it sounds?Thanks.


most likely yes, but take it to a qualified shop any ways.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2006)

Adjusting bindings or doing anything with them:  take them to a shop.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 19, 2006)

mckay said:
			
		

> Hi all, I bought ski boots about a month ago and finally I have accepted the fact that they are a 1/2 size too big. Luckily, I found the exact pair at REI.com, 1/2 size smaller, for 1/2 price. They will be delivered in a couple of days. My question is, can I easily adjust the bindings for these smaller boots, or do I need to leave it to a qualified person.
> 
> Reading the manual that came with my Atomic device bindings it looks like I just need to loosen the plate between the heel and toe piece, then adjust the heel piece foward. Is this as simple as it sounds?
> 
> Thanks.



If you went from a half size to an even size (for example 28.5 to 28.0), your shell will almost certainly be identical, but with a smaller liner. You wouldn't have to adjust the bindings at all. If you do, I don't think the Atomic is all that difficult to work with, but you'd have to get the forward pressure right. Bring it to the shop, small price to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## mckay (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks all, I will call the place I got the skis and see if they can do it on short notice -- I'm heading to the great white north on Friday. Steve, the new boots are a half size, the current boots are a full size, so the shell will be different.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 19, 2006)

mckay said:
			
		

> Thanks all, I will call the place I got the skis and see if they can do it on short notice -- I'm heading to the great white north on Friday. Steve, the new boots are a half size, the current boots are a full size, so the shell will be different.



Roger that. Hey, if all else fails go see the rental guys or the pro shop wherever it is you're skiing... my daughter had to rent boots once at ah, Gunstock? and they set up her personal skis to accept them.


----------



## mckay (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Steve. I'll be breaking them in at Le Massif and I bet some nice Canadian person will help me out.


----------



## mckay (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, this is different from what I've read elsewhere. I just got the boots, they are size 25.5, the old pair is size 26 and they are the same. The number on the side is the same 304mm, soles line up exactly, boot shell is the same. I have always read that a 26 and a 26.5 would be the same shell, but not the other way round. They are Atomic boots, BTW.

On the one hand this is good because I don't need to get my bindings adjusted, but on the other hand I worry that once the liner is all packed out these will seem big also. Any one have an opinion as to how much difference a liner makes?


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 21, 2006)

mckay said:
			
		

> OK, this is different from what I've read elsewhere. I just got the boots, they are size 25.5, the old pair is size 26 and they are the same. The number on the side is the same 304mm, soles line up exactly, boot shell is the same. I have always read that a 26 and a 26.5 would be the same shell, but not the other way round. They are Atomic boots, BTW.
> 
> On the one hand this is good because I don't need to get my bindings adjusted, but on the other hand I worry that once the liner is all packed out these will seem big also. Any one have an opinion as to how much difference a liner makes?



Does seem odd. What you want to do is remove the liner, wear your ski sock, and put your foot in the shell with your toes just touching the front. How much room is there between the heel and the back of the shell? Do the old and new shells differ in this measurement? Most people seem to say a finger or so is good, two fingers is too much.


----------



## mckay (Mar 21, 2006)

The shells are the same size and the liners also seem to be the same except that the liner of the smaller size boot has some extra padding around the ankle. I already have them all boxed up and ready to return to REI. No sense in wasting more money on boots that I know are going to feel too big when they get packed out. 

Kind of a bummer as I am going to Le Massif this weekend and was really hoping to have some better fitting boots for the trip.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 21, 2006)

mckay said:
			
		

> Kind of a bummer as I am going to Le Massif this weekend and was really hoping to have some better fitting boots for the trip.



You'll get used to it.  I've been skiing on boots where my ankle has a half an inch gap on all sides.  Its kind of like I'm standing on my skis and my boots aren't there.:lol:  I can only imagine next year when I actually get a pair of boots that fit.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 22, 2006)

Bootfitter, not going was your first mistake.  Before you return those, you sure there isn't extra padding in the toe also?  I am not surprised by the shell sizes being the same.


----------



## mckay (Mar 22, 2006)

I went to a bootfitter for the first pair I bought, but when they fully packed out, I thought they were small. I got an ankle pad and a superfeet footbed - still too big. I found the same pair, but 1/2 size smaller at REI.com. I thought it would be perfect, but they aren't any smaller at all.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 24, 2006)

mckay said:
			
		

> Reading the manual that came with my Atomic device bindings it looks like I just need to loosen the plate between the heel and toe piece, then adjust the heel piece foward. Is this as simple as it sounds?
> Thanks.



Yeah, it really is as simple as it sounds. Bindings are really simple mechanical devices and on most, the heel piece can be adjusted back and forth. One size up or down, you ought to be able to move the back piece.
 I must admit that I'm not familiar with Atomics - my experience is limited to Looks, Salomon, Tyrolia and Marker. The important part is not to have the springs "pinched", meaning, exert load on the spring by just having the boot in the binding, i.e. the boot being just a bit too big for the distance between the heel and toe piece.

On the other hand, you need wobble free contact.
So a trip to the ski or rental shop is a good idea but not a must.


----------

